

Socratic Fishing in Lake Quora - hanskuder
http://www.ribbonfarm.com/2010/12/07/socratic-fishing-in-lake-quora/

======
mikedouglas
Although Venkat doesn't mention them, reddit seems like the perfect example of
a community that started out as a plaza, and with the introduction of user-
created subreddits, evolved into a warren-like structure.

The article predicts that this should at least halt the "evaporative cooling"
effect, as the size of the community increased. I haven't spent much time
around reddit in the last few years, but is this accurate? Intuitively, it
seems that separating the community by topic may also result a series of low-
quality fiefdoms, where those with the most extreme views on a subject hold
court.

~~~
StavrosK
It has, but only somewhat. Mostly people stick around because it's a nice
community, I think. I tend to avoid some of the most groupthinky subreddits,
which does make the experience better, but everyone's pretty much concentrated
in a few corners of the plaza.

